# Eheim 1000 compact problem



## ThunderWill (5 Sep 2015)

I have this Eheim 1000 compact in my aquarium. I'm using it as recirculation pump and it emits micro bubbles evry 15-30 seconds. Any body knows why?


----------



## nduli (5 Sep 2015)

Is it not picking up gas exchange from the filter media?


----------



## ThunderWill (5 Sep 2015)

Hmm... I like this theory


----------



## zozo (5 Sep 2015)

If i see correctly in your video, the pump stands submersed in it's own compartment next to the tank? And it's this pump? I don't see it directly connected to the filter media. Is it some kind of overflow sump you made there? 





It must be accumulating an internal airbubble some where and when it becomes to much it suckes it out trough the impellor which hits it into micro bubbles.. Probably degassed oxygen or maybe accumulated degassed Co2 if you use that. Have you ever tried it running without the outlet hose connected, if it still does the same then it must be internal accumulating in the pump in front of the impeller.  If it keeps doing that try sticking it against the side panel so the outlet stands horizontal and see what it does. Like there must be some cavity in the construction accumulating a gassbubble.


----------



## ThunderWill (5 Sep 2015)

Yes it is the same pump. I don't use CO2 and yes I do use a sump  thanks


----------



## ThunderWill (5 Sep 2015)

I will closely inspect my sump wears for accumulating bubbles


----------



## sciencefiction (5 Sep 2015)

Normally, when my filters are bursting bubbles out of the outlet, there are two possible causes. The intake is restricted/blocked(mine have sponges and they may get clogged) or there's a micro crack in the plastic parts that are above the water surface and they suck air in. That happens if the joints are not good enough as well and/or the water levels goes down due to evaporation. If there's is an air leak, it's good if it's under water but causes the filter to suck air in when water goes down.  And of course, make sure the inside of the filter/the filter media/impeller is clean so the pump is not having a hard time, which produces micro bubbles via the outlet as a result.


Edit:. Sorry, I see it's a pump, but exactly the same applies. It will produce air bubbles if there's an obstruction or an air leak somewhere along the line.


----------



## ThunderWill (6 Sep 2015)

Yes! Think you! I was using restrictive that was in the pump to dile it down a bit. And that was the blockage. Now pump is running 100%. No micro bubbles observed


----------

